# Vitage tackle....



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

If any one on this site like fishing with vintage tackle?

I have been for a few years now and its quite fun... mainly rods and reels.... not so much the lures....

As a few know here on this site I like my cardinals/ Abu's.... I have been fishing with them for some 30+ years....
My Uncle , introduced me to them back in the mid to late 70's, 16yrs of age I was.... Jim Richardson was his name.... a very well know rod builder from Plymouth Mi. He is now fishing in a better place...and fantastic fisherman to boot.... at one time I think he may have held a few line class records some where in the Northwest [Washington state or British Columbia or Alaska....] not to sure I was a young lad back them....
I never leave home with out a rod and reel in my truck... this weekend I'll be in Caseville... casting at the pier for what ever may take my lure of choice... using my Zebco 6.6 rod circa mid 70's , and early 80's abu C4 and C3 reels....

Any way lets see or read some vintage tackle stories...

Every one Have a Great Thanksgiving....


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Is this vintage enough?
It really needs to be re-spooled, but I'm sure I could use it if I wanted to.










Here's another one of my favorites that I'll never get rid of. It belonged to my grandfather.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

jpollman said:


> Is this vintage enough?
> It really needs to be re-spooled, but I'm sure I could use it if I wanted to.
> 
> 
> ...


I had all those items at one time... very good Jpollman

I like the old Swedish self jigger.... mine was Blue


----------



## Bill4bass (Sep 21, 2011)

Abu Garcia's C3, C4, and it's later version, the C3 and C4 Ultra Cast (UC) are still, in my opinion the best all around reels ever built! When Garcia dropped the C3-C4 (UC) it was Cabelas' #1 selling reel! I called almost every Cabelas in the country and picked up 11 reels!!! They all gave me, depending on the store, a 10-20% off from the retail!!! I still have some in the box yet!!! The only reels on my rods are those!!!! Happy Thanksgiving to ALL!!!!!


<&bull{{><


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Just went out this morning for whitefish with my 9' Browning Dick Smith noodle rod & Zebco/Cardinal 3 reel.

Performed flawlessly.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a vintage Eagle Claw 10'6" noodle rod. 

I'm guessing some where in the late 70's - 80's time frame.

I was just telling the wife I thought about picking up a vintage reel on it and using it for a season steelhead fishing.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

diztortion said:


> I have a vintage Eagle Claw 10'6" noodle rod.
> 
> I'm guessing some where in the late 70's - 80's time frame.
> 
> I was just telling the wife I thought about picking up a vintage reel on it and using it for a season steelhead fishing.


a cardinal reel would suit that rod just fine... do a bit of research on them... another neat ol spinning reel would be an Alcedo Micron


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

here are a few I like to use while going for what ever pulls back....


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm looking to increase the number of Daily Doubles I have, some inherited from Dad... Almost afraid to use them...


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

whats a daily double? let see it got a pic... thats what this thread is about...


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I have some vintage Abus from the 60s on up. Great reels with a "they just don't make 'em like that anymore feel". I also have some older Pfluegers, Bronson Lashless, Mitchell 300s and a few others of that ilk. I hit flea markets and garage sales about once a month and often come home with an older reel that gets broke down, cleaned and lubed and then maybe put on an older rod for a few trips to the river.

I would like to find some old school lines like Mason Braided or some Royal Bonnyl for my older reels. Are these still available somewhere besides Ebay?


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

YPSIFLY said:


> I have some vintage Abus from the 60s on up. Great reels with a "they just don't make 'em like that anymore feel". I also have some older Pfluegers, Bronson Lashless, Mitchell 300s and a few others of that ilk. I hit flea markets and garage sales about once a month and often come home with an older reel that gets broke down, cleaned and lubed and then maybe put on an older rod for a few trips to the river.
> 
> I would like to find some old school lines like Mason Braided or some Royal Bonnyl for my older reels. Are these still available somewhere besides Ebay?


Mason still makes the braid.... royal bonnyl... other that ebay ... try some old tackle stores....


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I have an old 13' Heddon Noodle Rod that was my granpa's that I have used before.. I also have an old Bambo Fly Rod that was his also.. The fly rod needs to be redone.. I talked to a guy out of TC who rebuilds them, gave him the name and model # he said by time he was done with it, it would be worth about $800 to $900..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

This is the venerable Daily Double Lure, shallow and deep runner, depending on what end to which you attach the clip...


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

frenchriver1 said:


> This is the venerable Daily Double Lure, shallow and deep runner, depending on what end to which you attach the clip...


cool never seen one before... I 'll try to keep an look out fro a few....


----------

